# Alternative zu UltraMon



## Arrow1982 (25. September 2008)

Gibt es zu UltraMon (UltraMon Overview) eine gute Alternative die Kostenlos ist, bzw. etwas weniger Kostet? 

Dieses Programm ist ziemlich genial, vorallem auf jedem Dektop eine Taskleiste zu haben ist sehr sehr praktisch.


----------

